# What is an HR21?



## allenn (Jan 24, 2003)

DirecTV has been advertising HR21 PVR. How is it different from HR10-250 and HR20?


----------



## bigpuma (Aug 12, 2003)

I don't think it has come out yet but it will be an updated version of the HR20.


----------



## ebonovic (Jul 24, 2001)

allenn said:


> DirecTV has been advertising HR21 PVR. How is it different from HR10-250 and HR20?


Other then the "video" talking about are you HD ready...

Where are they advertising the HR21 ?


----------



## moonman (Jul 21, 2004)

The non-dvr version(H-21), is currently being field tested. It does not have any OTA tuner
in it. I expect the HR-21 to be similar, but not sure as it is not out yet.
http://www.dbstalk.com/forumdisplay.php?f=128


----------



## JimSpence (Sep 19, 2001)

If the HR21 doesn't include OTA, I'll have to go with the HR20 for MPEG4 reception and keep my HR10. Keep an eye on that DBSTalk forum linked above.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

JimSpence said:


> If the HR21 doesn't include OTA, I'll have to go with the HR20 for MPEG4 reception and keep my HR10. Keep an eye on that DBSTalk forum linked above.


The HR20 does OTA, so you can get one of those for both MPEG4 and OTA. Of course, you can keep your HR10 for OTA as well (I have).


----------



## TyroneShoes (Sep 6, 2004)

Hmmmm.

So is it a dumbed-down HR20?

I wonder how feasible it would be to get a H21 and use it as a straight receiver (which it is, I guess) and feed that to a HD capture card on a Mac or PC for recording there? Old DISH receivers had a feature where they would autotune to a channel if you set it up as such so that you could marry a VCR to it for delayed timed recordings. Of course that was fairly cumbersome since you had to program two devices, as you would with a H21/computer setup, but it might be more reliable than a HR20.


----------



## JimSpence (Sep 19, 2001)

TonyD79 said:


> The HR20 does OTA, so you can get one of those for both MPEG4 and OTA. Of course, you can keep your HR10 for OTA as well (I have).


Please reread my post. I know the HR20 does OTA.


----------



## Da Goon (Oct 22, 2006)

ebonovic said:


> Other then the "video" talking about are you HD ready...
> 
> Where are they advertising the HR21 ?


The Directv information channel (201?) has had generic messages about hd equipment including the HR21 recently. Nothing more than "blah, blah, blah, if you have an H20, H21, HR20 or HR21 receiver..." , but it is mentioned.


----------



## maldini (Mar 2, 2005)

Channel 77 is running a loop explaining how to upgrade and the HR21 is mentioned quite a few times.


----------



## Mark W (Dec 6, 2001)

I think an HD Receiver without an OTA tuner would be a fine idea if there were not so many markets that have HD locals, but are missing one or two of the networks. Saying that you have HD locals for 60% of the markets is a little misleading when they don't have them all. We only have NBC, FOX, and CBS HD channels


----------



## ebonovic (Jul 24, 2001)

Da Goon said:


> The Directv information channel (201?) has had generic messages about hd equipment including the HR21 recently. Nothing more than "blah, blah, blah, if you have an H20, H21, HR20 or HR21 receiver..." , but it is mentioned.





maldini said:


> Channel 77 is running a loop explaining how to upgrade and the HR21 is mentioned quite a few times.


That is the video I am referring to....

I was curious if there was any other advertisements, like magazines, papers, TV commercials...


----------



## allenn (Jan 24, 2003)

I saw the HR21 mentioned on an information channel on DirecTV. I thought it may be a new TIVO HD PVR. Oh well! Guess I will stay with my 10-250 for a while. Thanks for the information.


----------



## wolflord11 (Jan 17, 2007)

The HR21 is the updated version of the HR20, just as the H21 is the updated version of the H20.

Like the Standard Receivers: D10, D11, D12. Each is an update of the previous one.


----------



## sluciani (Apr 21, 2003)

wolflord11 said:


> The HR21 is the updated version of the HR20, just as the H21 is the updated version of the H20.
> 
> Like the Standard Receivers: D10, D11, D12. Each is an update of the previous one.


I'm not so sure the H21 is an "update" of the H20, but rather a less expensive alternative, for those who don't require ATSC (OTA) capability. I could be wrong about this, though. /steve


----------



## wolflord11 (Jan 17, 2007)

When Directv do bring out the H21 in mass, supplies of the H20 will run out, meaning there will be NO Alternative.

With Directv you do not get to pick and choose which unit you get, but rather are given whatever they have in stock.


----------



## JimSpence (Sep 19, 2001)

wolflord11 said:


> When Directv do bring out the H21 in mass, supplies of the H20 will run out, meaning there will be NO Alternative.
> 
> With Directv you do not get to pick and choose which unit you get, but rather are given whatever they have in stock.


Hopefully, DirecTV will have both models available for their customers who want OTA. Otherwise, there will be a lot of complaints.


----------



## engco431 (Aug 28, 2007)

The HR21 Pro Series is a high end receiver for custom integration. It's a rack mountable, over-cooled, black metal faced receiver built like a brick wall. It's shown in a high detail photo in the current issue of CE Pro magazine (page 48) in a 3 panel foldout. Very good looking, and similar to something DirecTV was surveying about at CEDIA last year. (although the prototype they had featured a small LCD preview monitor in the front panel.) 

It does not have OTA capability (i noticed this has gone back and forth - i'm looking at a picture of the back panel), but is controllable via RS232 (as were some older receivers) which is great for automation systems programming. SATA connector on the back, 2 ethernet jacks, and just mean looking...


----------



## JimSpence (Sep 19, 2001)

So the HR21 isn't necessarily for the average consumer. The HR20 will still be the main unit for most customers.

See next post.


----------



## ebonovic (Jul 24, 2001)

engco431 said:


> The HR21 Pro Series is a high end receiver for custom integration. It's a rack mountable, over-cooled, black metal faced receiver built like a brick wall. It's shown in a high detail photo in the current issue of CE Pro magazine (page 48) in a 3 panel foldout. Very good looking, and similar to something DirecTV was surveying about at CEDIA last year. (although the prototype they had featured a small LCD preview monitor in the front panel.)
> 
> It does not have OTA capability (i noticed this has gone back and forth - i'm looking at a picture of the back panel), but is controllable via RS232 (as were some older receivers) which is great for automation systems programming. SATA connector on the back, 2 ethernet jacks, and just mean looking...


That is the HR20p you are describing.... I doubt that will be the HR21


----------



## engco431 (Aug 28, 2007)

The Advertisement specifically refers to it as the HR21...just double checked. It could be a typo on their part, but it would be a BIG ad to screw up.


----------



## moonman (Jul 21, 2004)

engco431 said:


> The Advertisement specifically refers to it as the HR21...just double checked. It could be a typo on their part, but it would be a BIG ad to screw up.


-----------------------\can you post a picture of it, or post a link?? BTW, see you are new here(WELCOME)...


----------



## ebonovic (Jul 24, 2001)

engco431 said:


> The Advertisement specifically refers to it as the HR21...just double checked. It could be a typo on their part, but it would be a BIG ad to screw up.


Yes... please post a link, or picture.

And what date that Advertisement is from.


----------



## MisterEd (Jun 6, 2001)

Drag down the list to "HR21" firmware: http://www.redh.com/dtv/index.php?r= ... thought it was an interesting site.


----------



## ebonovic (Jul 24, 2001)

That is just the firmwares that are sent over the SAT Stream.

It is no mystery that the HR21 is in active development at DirecTV, and they do use the sat-stream to send the software updates to those systems.


----------



## MisterEd (Jun 6, 2001)

Never claimed it was a mystery, all I said was I "thought it was an interesting site." 


ebonovic said:


> That is just the firmwares that are sent over the SAT Stream.
> 
> It is no mystery that the HR21 is in active development at DirecTV, and they do use the sat-stream to send the software updates to those systems.


----------



## ebonovic (Jul 24, 2001)

MisterEd said:


> Never claimed it was a mystery, all I said was I "thought it was an interesting site."


Gotcha...

Yes, that site was put together by Doug Brott (one of DBSTalk's newest mods)
It is an invaluable tool we use, to verify the versions of software that are in the stream... especially at the start of the CE timeframes.


----------



## cramer (Aug 14, 2000)

It doesn't list any of the tivo versions, but I suppose those are much harder to determine. I suppose someone could use a "modified" tivo to report what slices it's seeing.


----------



## marcusadolfsson (Dec 1, 2001)

Click for larger image. As stated above, it is a large fold-out ad so I had to scan it multiple times and patch together. Looks sweet though!

Note the Optical HDMI output using DLI and 1080p indicator light.


----------



## cwpomeroy (Oct 3, 2001)

wow... I just added a 5 Lnb dish yesterday and was going to call to get an HR20 for the media room i'm building in the basement. 

I have two HDDirecTivo's in the family room and master bedroom that i was waiting to upgrade after trying the HR20. One is an upgraded unit with tons of space.

After seeing this, perhaps I should wait. 

I bit the bullet and had the new dish installed without SWM, now this is coming out.... I just know I'm going to install/buy this stuff and THEN they'll release these things... arrrrgggghhhhh.

Anyone have any rumors on when this might be general availability or the price point?


----------



## ebonovic (Jul 24, 2001)

Note... there is a key word in that:

HR21 *PRO*

If it is anything like the HR20pro that was displayed at CES about 2 years ago...

Hang tight.

and cwpomeroy, the SWM is an add-on module, no dish is built yet with it integrated.


----------



## cwpomeroy (Oct 3, 2001)

sorry, i wasn't clear. I meant I upgraded the dish (actually ADDED a new dish and left the old one) and paid to run 4 new lines of cable into the house and then paid $200 for a 16 port multiswitch so I can run the three DVR's i have plus the one I'll be getting.

I was assuming the SWM would have allowed me to run one cable instead of four from the dish and used a different multiswitch that allows a single cable to support multi-tuner DVR's..... Today I have two cable runs to each TV location.


----------



## wolflord11 (Jan 17, 2007)

The HR21 pictured is the Pro Model, not the Standard Model that most Home Users will receive once Directv starts shipping them out.


----------



## Arcady (Oct 14, 2004)

The Pro model misses your recordings all of the time, instead of some of the time.


----------



## moonman (Jul 21, 2004)

ebonovic said:


> Note... there is a key word in that:
> 
> HR21 *PRO*
> 
> ...


DirecTV HR21 Pro gets leaked
http://www.engadget.com/2007/08/31/directv-hr21-pro-gets-leaked/
http://technabob.com/blog/wp-content/uploads/2007/08/hr21_hires.jpg


----------



## adamism (Sep 3, 2007)

allenn said:


> DirecTV has been advertising HR21 PVR. How is it different from HR10-250 and HR20?


YES! DirecTV will launch a new HR-21 PRO by the end of the year. It can be rack mounted & depending on the model should be able to store 80-100 hours of purely HD content. ( that amounts to 500+ hours of Non HD content) It will operate much like the current HR-20 series but with many more bells & whistles. The beta model I have worked with also allows you to download video & photos from your computer via cat 5 or a wireless connection to view on your TV. ALSO, the new HR-21 will have 1080P using an optical HDMI cable. It also has optional RF Remote capability as well. Also, the HR-10-250 uses the actual TIVO software. It can only see 3 satellites and will not be able to expand its lineup as the new KA satellites in the 99 & 103 positions come on line. Hope that helps.


----------



## ebonovic (Jul 24, 2001)

Betcha $50 that the HR21-PRO isn't launched by the end of 2007....

I also bet, that other then the size of the hard drive, it will have very few extra "bells and whistles".

Another $50 says you don't have a BETA version of the HR21-PRO.


----------



## Cubfan (Aug 19, 2000)

Can I get in that bet? I'll add $50 that he doesn't have a beta.


----------



## BleuM&M (Aug 16, 2005)

A little grist for the rumor mill here - I'm a member of a consumer product advisory group. I was presented a survey on a device that looked identical to the R21 unit pictured. The description indicated it would be a satellite receiver with 2 or more tuners including OTA, significant HD-DVR capacity, 2 or more live buffers and be networkable. The platform description screamed TIVO at me without actually using that name.

The purpose of the survey was to establish interest and a price point. Needless to say I was VERY interested! AND I'm holding out with my HR10-250 until it blows up or something hopefully better than the current HR20 offering comes along.


----------



## Scott D (Jun 17, 2001)

I have a question since I am a HR10-250 TiVo user. There was talk about SATA ports on the back of the HR21 unit. 

1 What's it for? My guess is that I can buy an external SATA HD and get more recording space. 


2 Does the HR20 contain one of those slots too? Can I hook up an external HD to it?


----------



## bigpuma (Aug 12, 2003)

Scott D said:


> I have a question since I am a HR10-250 TiVo user. There was talk about SATA ports on the back of the HR21 unit.
> 
> 1 What's it for? My guess is that I can buy an external SATA HD and get more recording space.


That would be my guess since that is how it works on the HR20.



> 2 Does the HR20 contain one of those slots too? Can I hook up an external HD to it?


Yes it has an esata slot and you can hook up an esata HD. However when you hook up the external drive it acts as the only drive. The HR20 will then ignore the internal drive.


----------



## Hester07 (Nov 23, 2007)

The DirecTV HR21 will be out in just a couple of months. We have had issues with overstock on the HR20, and as soon as they cycle out we will start selling the 21. I would imagine to expect one when all 100 channels in HD is provided with your DirecTV package. They will continue to sell the HR20 untill we have no more in stock.


----------



## ebonovic (Jul 24, 2001)

Hester07 said:


> The DirecTV HR21 will be out in just a couple of months. We have had issues with overstock on the HR20, and as soon as they cycle out we will start selling the 21. I would imagine to expect one when all 100 channels in HD is provided with your DirecTV package. They will continue to sell the HR20 untill we have no more in stock. You can pre-order them at..............


The HR21 has already been out for at least a month, if not longer.
HR20 are already pretty hard to find at retail stores.

Stacks of HR21's were at both BestBuy's I visited today.


----------



## LlamaLarry (Apr 30, 2003)

ebonovic said:


> HR20 are already pretty hard to find at retail stores.


If these units are still being produced, but you cannot buy retail nor request from DirecTV, then how do you get one?


----------



## ebonovic (Jul 24, 2001)

LlamaLarry said:


> If these units are still being produced, but you cannot buy retail nor request from DirecTV, then how do you get one?


I said hard to find...not completely gone.


----------



## incog-neato (Sep 18, 2007)

I guess there is no question he's a DirecTV CSR. 


ebonovic said:


> The HR21 has already been out for at least a month, if not longer.
> HR20 are already pretty hard to find at retail stores.
> 
> Stacks of HR21's were at both BestBuy's I visited today.


----------



## RS4 (Sep 2, 2001)

incog-neato said:


> I guess there is no question he's a DirecTV CSR.


Ooh, better be careful. The moderators get upset if they think you're picking on the HR20 army. After all, they want more eyeballs here, whether it's relevant to the Tivo or not.


----------



## PrimeRisk (Dec 16, 2002)

Hester07 said:


> The DirecTV HR21 will be out in just a couple of months. We have had issues with overstock on the HR20, and as soon as they cycle out we will start selling the 21. I would imagine to expect one when all 100 channels in HD is provided with your DirecTV package. They will continue to sell the HR20 untill we have no more in stock.


Out in a couple months?!? No, they're here right now. In fact, I can't get D* to give me a HR20. I use OTA and the HR21 won't cut it.


----------

